# Mahindra 3PT Hydraulics quit working



## Hackler (Jan 9, 2018)

This issue is for my 2004 Mahindra C27. Its a very heavy built 27 horse model. Recently I was attaching my grader blade to the 3 point hitch assembly. I hooked up the lower arms first and went to raise the hydraulics up to come up to attach the turnbuckle. While I was on the tractor lifting, the turnbuckle jammed against the attachment for a few seconds. I hopped off and tapped the turnbuckle with a sledge hammer and it popped free. I didn't use much force at all. Other than the hydraulics making a slight whine being in a bind, there was no popping noise or anything that sounded like it broke. The hydraulics quit responding. Nothing what-so-ever when I move the lift lever up or down. Is there a pop-off or reset valve on the C27? I've seen it on MF and JD models. I have never had any issues with this tractor in the 3 years I've owned it. I looked up the pump and suspect it somehow went out? I only have 400 hours on the tractor. I checked the hydraulic fluid level and it was about a quart low. I refilled it and nothing... Any ideas from anyone? I've looked all over and under the seat area and see nothing of a valve or switch that I was hoping for. This model is very heavily built (weighs over 3600lbs) and isn't built like a compact model. Something that small I wouldn't think would kill the pump... Thanks for the help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Unhook the three point lift arms from the rockshaft arms and determine if you can lift and depress the rockshaft arms manually. If so, remove the rockshaft housing and check the condition of the hydraulic piston and seals that operate the rockshaft. 

A bind in the three point linkage can blow those seals as the full pressure of the hydraulic system fights the jam.


----------



## Hackler (Jan 9, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Unhook the three point lift arms from the rockshaft arms and determine if you can lift and depress the rockshaft arms manually. If so, remove the rockshaft housing and check the condition of the hydraulic piston and seals that operate the rockshaft.
> 
> A bind in the three point linkage can blow those seals as the full pressure of the hydraulic system fights the jam.



Thanks, That makes sense. Yes, I can move them, although it takes quite a bit of pressure to do so, when I lift them they still stay in their place though. I have to bow up on them quite a bit to move them, but yes they are moving. The only "piston" I see that is visible is the one on top that the turnbuckle hooks to. Is there an internal piston as well that lifts the bottom arms?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If I am understanding what you describe, it is the top link connector with the draft control.

The rockshaft is the unit under the seat with a pair of short levers that connect to the lower three point arms with two vertical links, one of which is adjustable for length to allow leveling of the implement.

If those upper (short) levers move it is highly likely the rockshaft cylinder under and inside of the rockshaft casting has blown seals. Inexpensive repair in most cases. Just be sure you have the repair manual and follow the instructions.


----------

